# Scooter, the tiny Maltese



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I found this story in the Australian paper and thought you would like to see this tiny wee baby and read his story.... :wub: 


[attachment=54946:0__6719495_00.jpg]

Scooter "stopped growing at six months" Can fit into owner's cups <LI>Eats out of an egg cup SOMEWHERE inside this tiny ball of white fluff is a dog.



Perhaps the world’s smallest. 

His name is Scooter and his New Zealand owner Cheryl McKnight is sure he’s stopped growing at the princely height of 8cm. 

According to the _Guinness Book of World Records_, that’s a full 2cm smaller than the current record-holder, Boo Boo – a long-haired Chihuahua from America. 

Ms McKnight drinks from cups of tea that are bigger than her Maltese pup, and has had to make a jumper for Scooter out of a purple sock just so she doesn’t accidentally step on him. 

"It really is quite something. I can't take him for a walk or put a leash on him,'' Ms McKnight told NZPA. 

She said six-month-old Scooter appeared to have stopped growing at roughly the size of a stick of butter. 

Originally named Pee Wee, but later renamed due to fears of an inferiority complex, Scooter eats out of an egg cup three times a day and sleeps in a shoebox. <blockquote>And to think Ms McKnight nearly gave him away. </blockquote>

"For the first 10 weeks or so I didn't really want him,” she told NZPA. 

“I thought nah, someone else can have him. But over time I've fallen in love with him.''


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

aww he's so tiny and precious :wub: . 

i'd be so scared of hurting him all the time. i sometimes even now will sometimes not see paddy who is much much bigger than that... and i've almost stepped on him/kicked him/tripped over him :brownbag: .


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

He is sooo precious! :wub: If he were mine, I'd make a carrier for him and take him with me EVERYWHERE!!! arty:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

his so adorable.. so tiny and sweet :wub:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

so precious :wub: :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

8 cm is about 3 1/8 inches. So very tiny. I hope she keeps that little one safe and on a routine rather than
toting him around. Those tinies usually stress easily.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Awww, very cute! :wub: :wub: :wub: I hope the owner carefully cares for him.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh wow, what a precious little one. :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*awwhh look at little scooter :wub: 

thank you for sharing the story and the picture with us.*


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my... I've had pet rats bigger than that little pup. :smheat: So adorable, but wow, I hope she's able to properly care for one so small.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

That's so precious.  I know how she feels. When they're that tiny, it's very stressful at the beginning. Ours wasn't that tiny when he came at 1 1/4 lbs but we had to watch out for him, counted his kibbles and weighed him everyday. Thanks for sharing the story.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:new_shocked: I would be so scared to even fed him, what if he choked on a kibble, sooooo cute :wub: but I wouldn't want to be responsible for him


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwww he is so adorable, but I agree with Brit. I would not want to own him though. It would be sooo very hard having a dog that tiny, he can't really get to be a dog. :bysmilie:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

He is a doll but I would be afraid to be around him.......he is soooo tiny!!!! Cute as a button though!!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

He is adorable , but I would be absolutely terrified to have him in my home  Just to teeny for me.
My next baby will not be under 5 pounds.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I may have missed it, but how old is he now? And why would he have to eat out of an egg cup, and sleep in a shoe box?

I would think a saucer would be better, as egg cups stand a bit higher. Also, a nice little crate. Why a shoe box.
It kind of sounds like she's making it dramatic, by adding the "shoe-box affect. Heck, my Jops would sleep in a shoe box,
but I wouldn't put her in one. 

Just thinking off the top of my head.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Okay, I just read this article. States the pup is 6-months-old, and claims he stopped growing at 2-months.

I'm not seeing any "record setting" here, other than she is believing he will set a record. 

Not sure what to think, as I'm reading different stories. 

Here's one:


http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/unleashed/...-dog-title.html


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

he's sooo precious . . . I hope he gets to live a long life, despite his size . . .


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh that is the cutest. I would take him everywhere......everywhere!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Not to be the bearer of bad news, but there's a_ rumor_ going around online that he's dead....does anybody know if it's true or not?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I dont know if its true or not ... but I found this ...

Scooter


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yes, he seems to have passed away. Rest In Peace, little one.

Here's one article: http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/article.html?...mp;in_page_id=2

Here's another article, already posted, when the owner was thinking of submitting him to Guinness: http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/unleashed/...-dog-title.html


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 5 2009, 07:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826443


> Yes, he seems to have passed away. Rest In Peace, little one.
> 
> Here's one article: http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/article.html?...mp;in_page_id=2
> 
> Here's another article, already posted, when the owner was thinking of submitting him to Guinness: http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/unleashed/...-dog-title.html[/B]


Aww Rest in Peace. 

I don't understand why people would ever buy a dog so small. 4 pounds is small enough.
Gigi hurt her leg weeks ago jumping out of my arms six inches off the floor, and her leg is just now getting back to normal but her gait is not as smooth as it used to be. And she's four pounds.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 5 2009, 04:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826443


> Yes, he seems to have passed away. Rest In Peace, little one.
> 
> Here's one article: http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/article.html?...mp;in_page_id=2
> 
> Here's another article, already posted, when the owner was thinking of submitting him to Guinness: http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/unleashed/...-dog-title.html[/B]


I know accidents happen but... well, I can't help but think that there is more to the story here.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 5 2009, 06:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826449


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 5 2009, 04:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826443





> Yes, he seems to have passed away. Rest In Peace, little one.
> 
> Here's one article: http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/article.html?...mp;in_page_id=2
> 
> Here's another article, already posted, when the owner was thinking of submitting him to Guinness: http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/unleashed/...-dog-title.html[/B]


I know accidents happen but... well, I can't help but think that there is more to the story here.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I think so, too.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

He sure was a cute little thing. Being so tiny he gave the term "tea cup" Maltese a whole new perspective to the meaning. I bet the Greeders including this woman's sister is bemoaning they haven't gotten sperm so they can carry on the obvious growth defect.

Be at peace little one, you have many friends to play with at the Bridge.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 5 2009, 06:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826449


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 5 2009, 04:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826443





> Yes, he seems to have passed away. Rest In Peace, little one.
> 
> Here's one article: http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/article.html?...mp;in_page_id=2
> 
> Here's another article, already posted, when the owner was thinking of submitting him to Guinness: http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/unleashed/...-dog-title.html[/B]


I know accidents happen but... well, I can't help but think that there is more to the story here.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think there is probably more to the story too. I wonder if that puppy ever had a blood panel or bile acid test done. It's not normal to stop growing at 2 months and to stay so small. I just wonder if he had some internal defects...especially a liver shunt. But I guess we'll never know. He's a cutie but no way would I want a dog that small.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I read that also how sad....


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: still adorable


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

I really wish they would stop reporting these stories or at least report them in a fair manner. I agree Scooter was very cute, but most of those super tiney dogs look sickly and bizarre. You could tell just by looking at the Chi mentioned in the story and the Yorkie that held the record before her, that something was wrong w/ them. The Yorkie also died at a young age and I'm not sure if the Chi is still living. These stories only glorify the dog for being tiny, and don't mention the health problems the dogs usually have. I also find it odd that the dogs always belong to breeders (or their relatives) who don't reallys seem too reputable and are all too willing to exploit them.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Sep 6 2009, 09:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826596


> I really wish they would stop reporting these stories or at least report them in a fair manner. I agree Scooter was very cute, but most of those super tiney dogs look sickly and bizarre. You could tell just by looking at the Chi mentioned in the story and the Yorkie that held the record before her, that something was wrong w/ them. The Yorkie also died at a young age and I'm not sure if the Chi is still living. These stories only glorify the dog for being tiny, and don't mention the health problems the dogs usually have. I also find it odd that the dogs always belong to breeders (or their relatives) who don't reallys seem too reputable and are all too willing to exploit them.[/B]


he was cute but he did look sickly, imo.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Sep 6 2009, 12:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826596


> I really wish they would stop reporting these stories or at least report them in a fair manner. I agree Scooter was very cute, but most of those super tiney dogs look sickly and bizarre. You could tell just by looking at the Chi mentioned in the story and the Yorkie that held the record before her, that something was wrong w/ them. The Yorkie also died at a young age and I'm not sure if the Chi is still living. These stories only glorify the dog for being tiny, and don't mention the health problems the dogs usually have. I also find it odd that the dogs always belong to breeders (or their relatives) who don't reallys seem too reputable *and are all too willing to exploit them.
> *[/B]



Exactly!! Honestly, what's up with putting your dog's food in an egg cup? Not to mention putting your dog in a shoe box!!

Helloooo, is this mentioned to bring attention to the unhealthy SIZE?

So yep, exploiting, and attempting attention, along with a Guinness Record. How sad. How sickening.

Can you imagine telling the world your dog sleeps in a shoe box?? Along with bragging that your dog is the size of a stick of butter??


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:crying: Poor little baby. He never really had a chance for a normal life & now he's gone to the bridge. So sad.


----------

